# Brown Bleeding - Some questions.



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,
Since I had a large bright red bleed 11 days ago (Baby appears unaffected & the bleed is thought to have been possibly related to a suspected 2nd empty sac - I had IVF with 2 embryos put back.)  I have been getting brown bleeding, a few small brown clots, some brownish mucus and sometimes some light brown fluid, quite watery.  I have also continued to have some mild(ish) crampy feelings.  I know the brown blood is old blood & this is a quite good sign.
- How long do you think the brown stuff could continue?  (Starting to drive me a little crazy as every time I see it all my fears kick off again)
- Where do you think it is likely to be coming from?  Could it be the uterus? (I am worried in case it means my cervix is open, is this possible?) Or is the cervix a more likely culprit?  (I had some clots taken from my cervix on the day of the big bleed & my cervix was 'wiped' - Could this result erosion? If so, what does that mean?)
- Could it be continuing because of infection? - Maybe cervix?

Sorry for so many more questions - I understand that you may not be able to tell me much but I had to ask.  I do have an appointment to see a consultant but of course that is still well over a week away & I really think it might help me to stay sane to have some rationale about everything that has happened to me.

Thanks so much for your help.  

Heather.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I am afraid there are no magic answers.  Some women bleed and they never find out the cause and go on to have a normal term baby.  Scans dont always show reasons for bleeds, but the fact that itis brown is positive as you said.  You will probably be happier when you hear the heart beat with a doppler..

Good luck

Jan


----------

